#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  What are the good habits to improve your life?

## Jonny

I have some habits to improve yourself:

1. Give respect others( Junior, senior and Etc )
2. Focus on the life
3. Learn good things
4. Achieve the things you like don't care about others
5. Help others

Guys! Suggest your points here.

----------


## Bhavya

> I have some habits to improve yourself:
> 
> 1. Give respect others( Junior, senior and Etc )
> 2. Focus on the life
> 3. Learn good things
> 4. Achieve the things you like don't care about others
> 5. Help others
> 
> Guys! Suggest your points here.


Waking up early, doing exercise,and having healthy diet also help us to improve our lives.

----------


## Prasath

Hello jonny,

Think positive, stay honest, give respect others, help others, learn different things daily, wake up early in the morning, do exercise every morning. these are the things to improve our life

----------

